# 2011 E63 AMG or 2011 GTR dilemma?



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Been lurking on the forum for a while gathering information on the GTR. I used to have a Mazda RX-7 (modified to 400 hp) for a number of years, loved the cars looks, performance and go-kart like handling but I sold it once my 2nd child arrived.

I am now looking to scratch the performance itch again. 

I will soon be in the fortunate position to buy either a 2011 GTR or a 2011 Merc E63 AMG. I have 2 young kids (3 & 7yr olds) and need to factor in this to the equation. I have not driven either cars but will do in the next coming weeks. I did take the family down on an impromptu visit to my local hpc and we got the kids to sit in the 2011 GTR in the showroom. The rear seats in my opinion are designed for small adults, and not kids so an observation was the seat base was not ideal as the kids legs wouldn’t go over the edge and down but tended stick out. We could work around this as I could get my 3yr old to sit behind me and my 7yr old behind my wife but still concerned about their comfort on longer journeys, hence this is where the e63 comes in.

For me the GTR is the best bang for buck in terms of performance, but it isn’t as practical as the e63 so therein is the dilemma:

My views are:

The GTR (530 hp) is quicker than an e63 on paper (525hp) having faster 0-60 times, top speed and I am quite sure it’s faster around a track too. In the real world is it really that much quicker (don’t intend to track the car so fast road use only)? I have a 7 mile journey to work each way, made up of 50% country lanes and 50% dual carriage way. Most of major driving happens at weekends. This is a 2nd car; we also have a 4x4 for the day to day chores, so the GTR/E63 will be used for more fun/social occasions.

The E63 is more practical and has a better interior (more luxurious). The 6.3 litre engine sound track is just sublime, real muscle car feel to it.

Love the looks of the GTR a real head turner with its unique shape, having sat in it and looked around it up close (pictures don’t do it justice). An E63 is nice too; however it blends in with all the other E class saloons with AMG body kits on.

I assume running costs will be similar for both.

Anyone moved from an AMG car to the GTR or vice versa with a young family?

I know I need to drive both cars to aid in the decision process but just trying to get some opinions from anyone who faced a similar dilemma and made the choice one way or the other.

Thanks
T.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Buddy, for everyday practicality the E63 is the car to choose, but it will depreciate like a stone....

I have kept my C63 AMG as the family run around and therefore use the GT-R for other runs

I had a similar dilemma, but once I was taken out in the Beast, the decision was done....nothing can prepare you for the onslaught to your senses and nothing can prepare you for the attention from others, more thumbs up than waving fists...

So my advice, get the GT-R MY2010 and get a 2010 E63 and you will have the best of both for the similar overall budget give or take a couple of grand..:chuckle:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

That is one strange scenario imho You already have a 4x4 but want something special for the weekends but also for four? In that case I would be tempted to look at a Maserati GT S, 612, Rapide etc - there is no way I would buy a GTR if I needed to get 4 people in it on a regular basis. Don't get me wrong, I love the spaces inside for bags or for a third adult behind the passenger - but to get 2 kids in there on a regular basis I wouldn't fancy it. 

I know the AMG's sound great, but really if you wanted soemthing special for four I would think that any of the above would be better than an E-class unless you also have a bizarre longing for a stationwagon?

Just putting some stuff out there......


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

anilj;
So my advice said:


> Hey, Anil,
> 
> Didn't think of that...2 for the price of one :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't imagine someone who considers a Merc owning a GTR :runaway:


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

christer said:


> That is one strange scenario imho You already have a 4x4 but want something special for the weekends but also for four? In that case I would be tempted to look at a Maserati GT S, 612, Rapide etc - there is no way I would buy a GTR if I needed to get 4 people in it on a regular basis. Don't get me wrong, I love the spaces inside for bags or for a third adult behind the passenger - but to get 2 kids in there on a regular basis I wouldn't fancy it.
> 
> I know the AMG's sound great, but really if you wanted soemthing special for four I would think that any of the above would be better than an E-class unless you also have a bizarre longing for a stationwagon?
> 
> Just putting some stuff out there......


Christer, 

I drop the kids to school before going to work in the morning hence need the 4 seats, my wife picks them up in her car (4x4) at the end of the school day. On the weekends i want to be able to use my car to go out with the family from time to time or have the ability to pick them up if I need to during the week. This is what stops me looking at 2 seaters as much I love them I wouldn't get a chance to drive them.

Maserati's are lovely too but not quick enough for the money (imho), Fezza 612 a bit old now (like the california but out of my price range as is the rapide I think).

T.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Bathurst said:


> Christer,
> 
> I drop the kids to school before going to work in the morning hence need the 4 seats, my wife picks them up in her car (4x4) at the end of the school day. On the weekends i want to be able to use my car to go out with the family from time to time or have the ability to pick them up if I need to during the week. This is what stops me looking at 2 seaters as much I love them I wouldn't get a chance to drive them.
> 
> ...


For the school run.. Can't you disable the passenger airbag and have the older child in the front and the younger one behind?

And you can get the mrs to sit in the back at weekends


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

jameswrx said:


> For the school run.. Can't you disable the passenger airbag and have the older child in the front and the younger one behind?
> 
> And you can get the mrs to sit in the back at weekends


James,

Are you referring to the GTR in this scenario? 

T.


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> I can't imagine someone who considers a Merc owning a GTR :runaway:



Hey, don't say that...anil has both 

T.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Bathurst said:


> Hey, don't say that...anil has both
> 
> T.


Hey, ask the marketing people about the new McLaren MP4-12c and they will tell you that their typical audience already own a 458 Ferrari!!

It would be great to know the 2nd car people own other than 2 GT-R's


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

Anil,

Out of interest how does the C63 (is it standard or ppp+) compare to the GTR?

I assume the C63 can hang with the GTR in a straight line?

T.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Bathurst said:


> Anil,
> 
> Out of interest how does the C63 (is it standard or ppp+) compare to the GTR?
> 
> ...


Judging by the way I annihilated a friends C63 AMG on the way down to Silverstone yesterday, the GTR is way ahead.

In my view / experience the E63 will be great fun in the dry, and a lot less fun on damp / wet roads. Snow forget it! :nervous: whereas the GTR is a true all weather supercar


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Bathurst said:


> I assume the C63 can hang with the GTR in a straight line?


I don't own a C63 and i have never driven one but i would be willing to bet that a C63 can not 'hang' with a GTR in a straight line, and certainaly not a Cobb'd one or a MY11.

On the issue of space the GTR really isnt a 4 seater, especially if as the driver you are approaching the 6ft mark. i don't see mine as a 4 seater but 3 seater at best but even this cuts down comfort for both the front passenger and rear occupant.

Get yourself a test drive organised asap mate and you won't look back. Easily the best thing on the road this side of £120k :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

As you only want to do a bit of spirited driving for your own self gratification, surely the amg would be the better choice.
You're not going to track it, you don't really want to get yourself pulled into the modifying money pit, you just want something to push you into your seat on the occasional blast down the roads you know.
For that purpose, surely windows down in a V8 merc is going to give you a bloody decent hit in all the right places.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the C63 AMG, but it's no GTR  a friend of mine went to Nissan Mill Hill to purchase a GTR and test drove one too, like it, but the following day he went and got himself a C63 AMG :nervous: I asked him what made him choose the AMG? and this the answer he gave me.

AMG 4 doors and more spacious and fast in the meantime.

Didn't like the GTR because you can't fit two people in the back comfortably.

Didn't like the GTR's bonnet stick :nervous: lol ... he meant when you pop the bonnet open and 

put the stand as it doesn't have bonnet dampers like the AMG, which he thought looked more quality and exclusive :nervous: I must say one of the weirdest reasons I have heard.


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there. I had a similar dilema in that I have owned 2 x E55 AMG over the past 6 years and been happy with the performance, comfort, huge boot space and easy for me + 3 passengers. The natural trade up was for a new AMG63 which has more BHP but less torque and better handling (than my E55) it was a close run thing at the time as the merc is a fine car with lots of goodies. But ultimately I wanted something more focused and better handling, and faster still. Also I was hacked off by Merc poor servicing and rip off charges and lots of things going wrong with my E55 and especially the much newer ML500 we still run as a second car. Plus it did seem a bit boring to have yet another Merc even if it is such a good car. I also dont like the angular look of the more recent E63 shape as much as the earlier shape - a comment shared by quite a few others. So I took the plunge with the MY11 GTR and to my slight surprise have not missed the Merc for one second. The GTR is much more fun, focused and a true drivers car. The merc exhaust sound is good , but so is the GTR with a Y pipe. The Gtr performance, acceleration and especially cornering are just in a different league. The boot space is less but still good for a coupe. The rear seats however are not great for us as we are both tall and as has been said the front passenger and rear seat passenger are not that comfortable and in my case I cant really get someone behind the drivers seat at all. We use the ML therefore for family outings and the GTR is mostly used for front seats only. Its a difficult dilema if you need to use the rear seats more than occasionally or for a long journey. The GTR is without doubt a better drive but the Merc is a good and fast all rounder. You probably could get an early E63 and a MY09 GTR for the same money as a new E63 or GTR - which reminds me the E63 list price is similar to the GTR - but when you delve into the options list you can add another 10-15k easy which was another reason I chose the GTR. Happy hunting


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

I have 2 children of a similar age to you. We have a X5 as family car and use the GTR at weekends. I've found it to be surprisingly practical - boot is huge and while there isn't tonnes of space in the back, the kids are generally comfortable enough. You have to do some hunting to find child seats but we managed it - isofix points help in this regard. 

I'm sure the Merc is a great car and if you wanted 1 car for all purposes it would fit the bill, but if you're keeping a family car for your practical tasks and just want the 2nd car for fun but still be able to take the whole family plus modest luggage - there is nothing that comes close to the GTR, especially for the money. 911 not as practical or quick, gran turismo lovely looks but you won't fit a pushchair in the boot and performance isn't close. Aston Rapide? Panamera? You could basically spend 3 times the price and still end up with something which gives you less. It's kind of a no-brainer. I would be more pre-disposed to a M3 if you wanted to consider something which blended practicality and fun to a similar degree.


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the constructive comments so far, some useful information and opinions.:thumbsup:

Hope to arrange some test drives to aid the decision process.

May also look at 2010 cars as there are some savings to be had. 

T.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

The GT-R is savage but that Merc is special man. I think your wife would probably favour the Merc for it's class and style and you can get fun from the power and speed whilst your kids sit in comfort and luxury... 

I would probably choose the E63 and im a GT-R junky:runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

jameswrx said:


> For the school run.. Can't you disable the passenger airbag and have the older child in the front and the younger one behind?
> 
> And you can get the mrs to sit in the back at weekends


You only need to disable the passenger airbag for a rear facing baby seat.
Once they are in a forwards facing seat you use the airbag as usual.
Child Car Seats : The Law

Just for info.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Whats the C63 like as an "everyday" car Anil? Looking to change our R32 (Golf) soon and thought about a C63....but not sure how it will cope in the winter.....the R32 is pretty good....only other car attracting my attention is EVO X

With regards to choosing the AMG or GTR, - Your family will be more comfortable in the AMG, but will enjoy the GTR more.....

I'd say test drive them both and then let us know your thoughts....


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

CT17 said:


> You only need to disable the passenger airbag for a rear facing baby seat.
> Once they are in a forwards facing seat you use the airbag as usual.
> Child Car Seats : The Law
> 
> Just for info.


Yes, I really don't know what was going through my head when I wrote that?! Makes no sense what I've written but had something totally different in my head, maybe I'm losing the plot :nervous:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> Whats the C63 like as an "everyday" car Anil? Looking to change our R32 (Golf) soon and thought about a C63....but not sure how it will cope in the winter.....the R32 is pretty good....only other car attracting my attention is EVO X
> 
> With regards to choosing the AMG or GTR, - Your family will be more comfortable in the AMG, but will enjoy the GTR more.....
> 
> I'd say test drive them both and then let us know your thoughts....


Car is blinding, but as Merc have gone down the route of quick Lifestyle Changes to their styling, am getting shot of the motor as now looks dated against the new one (No LED's) and can honestly say I wont be back to the brand in a hurry...But as a car it is great, but the GT-R in another league..:clap:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

You can't beat the soundtrack from a C63 AMG


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

i was considering the GTR, even got as far as putting deposit down, then i went for a test drive. It is absolutely mind blowing, completely insane, however i tried sitting in the back, being 6foot tall this wasn't the most comfortable place to be, not to mention unsafe as i couldn't sit back (head was hitting ceiling of car). As i have tall friends and family this would end up being a 2 seater (3 seater at most).

I then went next door to Lexus and looked at the IS-F, loved it, something different to C63 and M3 (which was the main reason i wanted GTR). So i ended up buying that. Ok it's a little slower than GTR but it still feels brilliant, and the sound track of the V8 is beautiful.

So my advice would be test drive the GTR, and see if it will fit your lifestyle.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

anilj said:


> Car is blinding, but as Merc have gone down the route of quick Lifestyle Changes to their styling, am getting shot of the motor as now looks dated against the new one (No LED's) and can honestly say I wont be back to the brand in a hurry...But as a car it is great, but the GT-R in another league..:clap:


Hmmm interesting... lol

Glad to hear that the car is good though - might still consider one and then make it stand out from the crowd a bit more....

Yea the GTR is a next level  but be nice to have the C63 as an everyday.....not sure with petrol prices as they are at the moment though.....

Might be a silly question with it being a 6.3 (6.2 really right? lol) how much does it drink?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> Hmmm interesting... lol
> 
> Glad to hear that the car is good though - might still consider one and then make it stand out from the crowd a bit more....
> 
> ...


5.5 actually and does average 23mpg, but as I said, Merc need to go back to basics and not keep drastically changing the style the way Japs do every three years....


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

anilj said:


> 5.5 actually and does average 23mpg, but as I said, Merc need to go back to basics and not keep drastically changing the style the way Japs do every three years....



5.5? 

no the C63 is actually 6.2 litre but badged as 6.3 for historical purposes 

so you have a C63 or you dont? i m lost here.

j.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats how much out of 10 I was giving it You know its 6.2 450 but not with PPS! 

Next thing you'll be asking me is do I own a GT-R

Sorry was really tired last night as just back from Spain, anyway car going to be off soon and thinking of BMW 1M


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I thought I'd give you an update, I test drove an E63 AMG on Saturday and it was a mighty impressive beast. From the minute the sales man started her up and drove her out of showroom it sounded and looked rather special. This was a black on black example that looked quite menacing but not OTT. 

I had the kids and wife in the back and the sales man in front. The car was spacious and comfortable for all in the car (5 of us). At normal speeds the E63 was very smooth and refined and other than at startup the exhaust note was a light burble not intrusive at all. The interior was a very nice place to be and oozed luxury, the seats were very supportive. This particular model had a lot of toys including the dynamic seats that hug you as you take corners at speed. This was a little discerning at the beginning but I got use to it after a short while. The sales man had set it up on full ballistic mode so sports plus on and suspension on the firmest setting. Once a safe opportunity arose I opened her up and the power delivery was ballistic, yet creamy smooth at the same time. The car roared as you got in to the upper revs and the feeling of torque had my girls in giggles with excitement every time I put my foot down. It reached licence loosing speeds and beyond with very little effort. 

The steering feel was good if a little detached compared to the RX-7 I used to have which was like a good kart as you felt very connected to the road. 
I suspect the GTR would be better than E63 here as its probably a more focused car. The suspension even though set to the firmest setting was still comfortable and rode the bumps and undulations on the road well. The E63 didn't feel large for a car its size and sort of shrunk around you and was quite manouverable and responsive to steering input/change of direction.

I took the opportunity to blip the throttle on a few occasions and the exhaust note was to die for, the god of thunder would be proud!

Overall very impressed with the E63's Jekyll and Hyde character. I look forward to a test drive in a GTR now to see how things balance out.

T.


----------



## Mercedes-Sales (Jun 11, 2011)

I work at Mercedes.... I've bought a GTR! The E63 will drop in value very quickly and once something happens.... it will be very costly. I just took someones credit card for a bill for servicing on his CLK63..... £2,590 quid! All in for everything. No repairs.... that was tyres, breaks, pads, discs, oils and the lot! 

GTR.... Yes please!


----------



## michaelkei (May 21, 2011)

Unless you are prepared to divorce your wife and see your kids only during weekends, I would get the merc. I personally think the GTR is a great car for the track and special occasions, not designed for daily family comfort

M


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

Mercedes-Sales said:


> I work at Mercedes.... I've bought a GTR! The E63 will drop in value very quickly and once something happens.... it will be very costly. I just took someones credit card for a bill for servicing on his CLK63..... £2,590 quid! All in for everything. No repairs.... that was tyres, breaks, pads, discs, oils and the lot!
> 
> GTR.... Yes please!


What 70K+ sports doesn't depreciate..and I suspect if you took your GTR to the main dealer for a service including tyres you won't be far off a similar figure.

I appreciate what your saying, even if a little biased ;-).

T.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

The problem here is that the cars are complete opposites. And like i said before i just can't help but feel you would be better with the E63 as it's such an all rounder.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mercedes-Sales said:


> I work at Mercedes.... I've bought a GTR! The E63 will drop in value very quickly and once something happens.... it will be very costly. I just took someones credit card for a bill for servicing on his CLK63..... £2,590 quid! All in for everything. No repairs.... that was tyres, breaks, pads, discs, oils and the lot!
> 
> GTR.... Yes please!


That £2590 will buy you a set of Dunlops, the engine oil and maybe a pollen filter if you're lucky for the GTR, no brake pads, discs, nothing else. The GTR will be more costly than the Merc.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Bathurst said:


> What 70K+ sports doesn't depreciate..and I suspect if you took your GTR to the main dealer for a service including tyres you won't be far off a similar figure.
> 
> I appreciate what your saying, even if a little biased ;-).
> 
> T.


Listen to the man, he is a Mercedes salesman, so if anything he should be biased toward the E63!

And depreciation on big Mercs is horrendous, big petrol engined ones doubly so I would imagine.

GT-R actually has just about the best residuals in its class, although of course there's more to lose on a 2011 model than previous years.
It's not your only car, so make it special.


----------

